# Ravemen announce a new PR2400



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Have PR1200, PR1600 and N900 myself, but PR1200 is still my main daily driver.
I saw this a new bad boy on Ravemen site.

Would be interesting what PR2400 can offer.










PR2400 gone with multiple LEDs instead of old school dual emitter on PR lineup. It seems four emitters are thrower and single flood light on center.

Remote control is also sports new design, and now using bluetooth instead of RF.

From the manual, Ravemen doesn't state type of bulb used. It only says "high efficiency white LEDs".








Beside the new distinct look, it first time for PR series have daytime visible flash which is usually absent on PR1200 and PR1600. Nice bonus, since I need my small N900 to do that for DRL.

A bit subjective, but I hope they bring back soft / smooth transition when changing mode like on PR1200. Even small headlight like N900 still carry this feature, it's shame PR1600 doesn't.

Haven't heard any pricing yet.
Thought?

_Haven't check MTBR for a while, I love the new cleaner look and native dark mode !!_


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! The extra throw distance looks like a nice improvement over the 1600. Will be interesting to see what the price ends up being. Flagship lights get most of the attention but maybe just as significant is the revamp of the CR line. New models (800, 600, 450) all appear to use the new lens/optic tech. of the 1000 which should work pretty well since I found this design is most impressive at lower light output levels.
Mole

Front Lights


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

MRMOLE said:


> . New models (800, 600, 450) all appear to use the new lens/optic tech. of the 1000 which should work pretty well since I found this design is most impressive at lower light output levels.
> Mole
> 
> Front Lights


Hello MrMole 
Yes, even for smaller non flagship light, Ravemen still keep getting in right. I just got N900 (Chinese version of LR series) and that's exceeded my expectation, getting two of N900 for $50 is insane, cheap but not low quality.

By the way, I am still curious, so I am digging for more information on the web.
Surprisingly, I found PR2400 data in the FCC ID database.









FCC ID 2AYUF-PR2N PR2400 bike headlight by ShenZhen ZhongKeRui Electronics CO ., LTD.


FCC ID application submitted by ShenZhen ZhongKeRui Electronics CO ., LTD. for PR2400 bike headlight for FCC ID 2AYUF-PR2N. Approved Frequencies, User Manuals, Photos, and Wireless Reports.




fccid.io





Rarely bike light has FCC CE certification, maybe because Bluetooth thing?

Some real shot photos taken from there :



















Black strip on top surface. Dunno if this serves a function or just merely cosmetic.










Extra beefier cooling fin on the bottom for extra heat dissipation



















Still using default Ravemen mounting plate. On older PR series mounting plate secured by two bolts, PR2400 using triple bolts instead. For supporting the extra mass I guess.










No data about LEDs. On PR1200 the PCB clearly marks XM-L2. My guesstimate the four throwers looks like XP-G2? The photo isn't big enough so I might be wrong. The center LED looks bigger than the rest.



















PR1200 as reference :










Possibly 21700 cells, make sense for a total amount of 8000mAh capacity. Should be possible for DIY cell replacement once battery life near the end, albeit this only feasible for modders alike.










Driver board with OLED display










Preliminaries summary :


Structurally same with PR1200 for teardown, just with larger enclosure
Standard cell, replacement should be possible as we keep the cold welding flat and neat as possible
LEDs aren't yet identified
Still using the same mount as other Ravemen front headlight, GoPro conversion should be possible with an official adapter if desired, especially for anyone who wants to keep the stock mounting plate

Never encountered self contained with actual lumens more than 2000, it's also first time for self contained employ two pcs 21700 cells, pretty interesting for self contained advancement.

Maybe Ravemen would you send a review unit to you for more in depth data


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Hello MrMole
> Yes, even for smaller non flagship light, Ravemen still keep getting in right. I just got N900 (Chinese version of LR series) and that's exceeded my expectation, getting two of N900 for $50 is insane, cheap but not low quality.
> 
> Maybe Ravemen would you send a review unit to you for more in depth data


Thanks again for another nice post! I too have found the N900 and LR series very *"satisfying"* lights to use. Good power/beam pattern and very easy to use. Wish they would offer a larger more powerful LR. When you said you just got an N900 did you mean from the Aliexpress sale at the beginning of the year or more recently? If there's a new sale on those I'd like to post something in the "Current Bike Light Deals" thread.

If Ravemen is interested I'd be more than happy to do a review of the PR2400 or any of the new CR series lights. I'll contact Bob to see if I can get any more information. In the past it's been pretty hard to get anything on Ravemen's new products till after they've been released (I got my CR1000 review light a couple of weeks before I could get a final price for it) but will hope for the best.

This looks like a very nice light. If performance and quality match Ravemen's previous offerings it should be a winner.
Mole


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

OLED runtime display (estimated yes but damn useful) now puts this on my shopping list.
hate idiot lights, love hrs/min estimates, far easier to understand runtimes per level


pricing seen on the tubes for 2400 is ~177 us


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a really nice light, but it has the same feature that most bike lights have that bugs the crap out of me, it doesn't have a user or manufacture replaceable batteries, this sort of thing is just insane! The LED's are good for 100,000 hours at least, the battery is good for about 1,000 hours, so you have to throw away a perfectly good light because the idiots who call themselves engineers won't put replaceable batteries in.

I will not buy any head light without replaceable batteries; tail light is not an issue because they only cost $40 or so, but when you're looking at spending over $100 for a light, and that Ravemen PR2400 is $275, and for it, and others, not to have replaceable batteries is just pure BS. They won't get my business.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

As per the email I got from Bob today the retail price for the PR2400 will be $179.95 and it currently comes with a Cree XP-L for the low beam (center/flood) and (undisclosed) Samsung emitters for the 4 spot beams. Bob mentioned they were having supply problems with Cree and that the spec on that emitter may be changed. Also indicated the CR450/600 will be priced @ $39.95/$49.95 which seems pretty competitive considering they use the CR1000's over-performing lens design and they come with wired remotes. Sounds like I may get one or more of these lights for review but not sure when yet.
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

MRMOLE said:


> When you said you just got an N900 did you mean from the Aliexpress sale at the beginning of the year or more recently? If there's a new sale on those I'd like to post something in the "Current Bike Light Deals" thread.


Yes, not really beginning of year though, but it was around mid April. Got two of these, very sleek as dual setup 
I got from the seller named ThinkRider.












froze said:


> I will not buy any head light without replaceable batteries


I know, but scene of self contained with replaceable batteries isn't good situation either. Manufacturers don't want to burden their customer handling bare lithium cell due safety (not all average people know handling bare cells properly), so they need make some custom battery cells with some degree of modification for preventing reverse engineering from the user, some example :


Moon has proprietary 18650 cells (two polarity on same pole). 
CatEye volt series has cartridge style and really expensive, especially for dual emitters model.
Magicshine Allty, Gloworm CX have removable battery, but they not standard cells and packed into custom battery pack (understandable due safety issues above).

When light manufacturers stopping support, they no longer produce battery again, which is render our lights into a paperweight if battery life reaching end of cycle.

AFAIK, the only current true replaceable solution is Fenix BC30 V2, they need longer protected style button top too. Another light like Magicshine Monteer 1400 and legendary Ituo Wiz20 exist, but they already discontinued.

So I quite changing my perspective a bit for head light without replaceable batteries. It was : *having user accessible internal*. They aren't meant for end user access, but when times come, it will come handy.

Not all self contained created equal. Some of them have very sealed nature, some of them have screw and bolts which can easily teardown. Example, my old Ravemen PR1200 battery is starting to dud, all I need is unscrew everything, and I have access to the battery, and *they use standard 18650 cells*. It's also possible to put the larger capacity battery (I plan to put genuine LGEFIL1865 LG cells as replacement). Just like iFixit, but for bike headlight 










For comparison, CatEye AMPP 1100, they have no screw or bolts holding components together, no user intervention at all 
Once the battery life end, it will turn into e-waste. It was a shame because the LED itself usually still in good working condition.










So in high regards, it's possible to put second life once PR2400 leave warranty and DIY replacement cells. Not easy task, but doable.


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

MRMOLE said:


> As per the email I got from Bob today the retail price for the PR2400 will be $179.95 and it currently comes with a Cree XP-L for the low beam (center/flood) and (undisclosed) Samsung emitters for the 4 spot beams. Bob mentioned they were having supply problems with Cree and that the spec on that emitter may be changed. Also indicated the CR450/600 will be priced @ $39.95/$49.95 which seems pretty competitive considering they use the CR1000's over-performing lens design and they come with wired remotes. Sounds like I may get one or more of these lights for review but not sure when yet.
> Mole


Good day, I decided to pulling a plug 



















Looking from flood lens, it similar like over-performing lens design CR1000 ?









The black strip is plastic like glass which cover entire panel of OLED display









Comparison between PR1200 and PR2400









Some early beam shot test, I put PR1200 as comparison :

*PR2400, high setting, single emitter mode (center flood lens)*









_PR1200, high setting, single emitter mode (flood lens)_









*PR2400, high setting, five emitters mode (all lens)







*

_PR1200, high setting, dual emitters mode (both lens)_









Early impressions are quite positive, but I didn't sure if this valid 2400 lumens or not, as I don't have the light apparatus to test with. In my perceived look, they quite less bright for 2400 lumens level, but I didn't sure either, I have KD light with XHP70.2 warm white emitter and feel more powerful than this. Well, at least, this PR2400 ticking all my wishlist checkboxes, and fixing PR1600 problem.

I hope you can get yours soon, MrMole, I am curious for the lumen dropping issue and actual lumen measurement, and I hope it didn't exhibit issues like Lifeline Pavo 2400, since they have same amount of claimed lumens in a single package.

I will continue to test this light for awhile with longer ride, and will report back as mini review soon, although without scientific data.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Yes, not really beginning of year though, but it was around mid April. Got two of these, very sleek as dual setup
> I got from the seller named ThinkRider.
> 
> View attachment 1939307
> ...


I don't see the hazard you speak of, looking at the batteries in your Ravemen the cells are contained in a steel casing, where's the hazard in that? they're not any different than AA, AAA, C, D, 9 volt batteries you would buy at the store that are incased in a steel outer casing, so I can't see the hazard you speak of. I think this whole no battery replacement thing is about corporations wanting make a profit, what profit is there for them if they sell you $40 in replacement batteries every 5 years vs selling you another $245 light every 5 years? That's what this is all about...PROFIT! They think they have cyclists over a barrel and they can afford to spend money willy nilly on stupid stuff, heck if cyclists are willing to spend $90 for a lightweight Carbon 19 water bottle cage, times two for a total of $200 then we cyclists can afford to buy a $250 light every 5 years. That's the sort of mentality we find in todays corporations. And corporations are driven by profits, this is why too that appliances made in the 1940's could last 75 years while today they will only last 8 to 10 years. Yes, 75 years, I have a friend who has a 1948 International Harvester Refrigerator still working to this day with the only repairs it ever had was door seals replaced twice, and their electric bill is not high because it either. Even appliances made in the 60's and 70's lasted an average of 30 years, not any more, heck my Samsung washing machine only made 5 years after 2 repairs, the 3rd was going to cost $600 so I junked it, I have a lot of issues with Samsung appliances, ask me about their refrigerator and their class action lawsuit they refuse to respond to.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Early impressions are quite positive, but I didn't sure if this valid 2400 lumens or not, as I don't have the light apparatus to test with. In my perceived look, they quite less bright for 2400 lumens level, but I didn't sure either, I have KD light with XHP70.2 warm white emitter and feel more powerful than this. Well, at least, this PR2400 ticking all my wishlist checkboxes, and fixing PR1600 problem.
> 
> I hope you can get yours soon, MrMole, I am curious for the lumen dropping issue and actual lumen measurement, and I hope it didn't exhibit issues like Lifeline Pavo 2400, since they have same amount of claimed lumens in a single package.
> 
> I will continue to test this light for awhile with longer ride, and will report back as mini review soon, although without scientific data.


Thanks for great post! Definitely looking forward to hearing your opinions of the PR2400 after a bit more use. It didn't sound to me like Bob @ Revemen was in a big hurry to get a review out (mentioned when the days start getting shorter) so I expect it will be a while before I see one of these lights but will get on the output testing as soon as it arrives. ALL the Ravemen lights I've tested in the past have performed much better than average for output consistency and expecting the same from the PR2400. That Pavo 2400 was very disappointing because of the great review it got in the BikeRadar video comparison. It wasn't a bad performing light as its 1200-1300 actual stable lumen output and good beam pattern are very usable for mountain riding but it wasn't the giant killer it was made out to be and unfortunately a very poor value IMO!
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Not so much meaningful update, but I decided to print my own adapter for PR2400 bracket so I can quickly switch to other light which I am used often as backup. Obviously, so I can mount another Ravemen light in the same bracket. Just in case if unwanted things happened during test.

It's also make me easier for comparing other light and for on the fly head light swap during ride without fussing with mount / unscrew/ dismounting.

PR2400 have thicker rails and beefier shoe plate, which is good and more stable, but any previous Ravemen light won't fit to PR2400 bracket.


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

After about a week testing this light, here's some update about PR2400 :

*Runtime*
I use my Garmin GPS to record my ride as better instrument to count my running time.

Based data I gathered from my Garmin head unit, *I am getting 1:48 running in high all time*, while the indicator still says I still have time a few minutes. According the official runtime chart from Ravemen manual, high mode is estimated around 1:30, so the Ravemen claim should be accurate.

But please note, I have encountered mild rain in the end. The early and mid ride I am getting ambient 35º〜30ºC (86º〜96ºF) and the rest of ride temps dropping to 26º〜24ºC (75º〜78ºF). I didn't sure if cooler environments can slightly making burn time longer, so please take this data with a grain of salt.

*Battery Extension*
Passthrough charging using a power bank is running as expected. I am tested it with 60W capable power bank with type-c to type-c cable, and all modes is available to use including high mode.

My tested 60W power bank might be overkill, I guess any high amps power bank should do the job fine, 15W is preferable with lipstick like form factor for portability.

*New anti glare flood beam*
This lens is amazing, superior than typical flood while still punching extra throw, similar lens can be found on CR1000.

*Wireless Remote*
Much improvement !! Thanks to BLE it almost has no lag, summoning high mode from any level of brightness is a breeze, while single click will return to your previous mode you're in.

*Accurate percentage battery*
While charging or connected through power bank, this light will display *accurate battery percentage in percent* like on your smart phone /laptop. Forget about vague four bar battery indicator which only give you estimation only.

*Under $200 bracket quality head light*
I am bought PR2400 $224 SGD (roughly $165 USD) and overall, I am very pleased by PR2400 so far.

_Pitting with similar light within price range from big manufacturers:
Niterider Lumina dual 1800 : $169
Cateye Volt 1700 : $186_

Compared with two giant makers, considering feature and tech, PR2400 is amazing. The only downside I have maybe weight of total system itself, 282 for head light only and 327 for total system including remote and mount.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> *Runtime*
> I use my Garmin GPS to record my ride as better instrument to count my running time.
> 
> Based data I gathered from my Garmin head unit, *I am getting 1:48 running in high all time*, while the indicator still says I still have time a few minutes. According the official runtime chart from Ravemen manual, high mode is estimated around 1:30, so the Ravemen claim should be accurate.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Possible the warm weather you were riding in is responsible for the extended runtime in high mode. If the light was running warm enough to activate the thermal protection as it automatically dimms the output to protect itself from overheating the current draw also goes down.
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, the last point I keen to see is actually output consistency over time, but unfortunately I don’t have appropriated setup for indoor testing. 

Another consideration for improvement, maybe magnesium enclosure can cut some weight? With larger 21700 battery which contribute weight as well, and increased mass of larger body, using aluminum housing seems inevitable for heavier weight.

As reference, I have magnesium flat pedal, which is 30% lighter from standard alloy one, without being soft or sacrificing rigidity. But I guess it needed some design rework for thermal management.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Yes, the last point I keen to see is actually output consistency over time, but unfortunately I don't have appropriated setup for indoor testing.


I definitely plan on doing that if I end up getting one of these lights from Ravemen. Ravemen lights usually have pretty good output consistency but I wouldn't be surprised to see the 2400's output degrade more than Ravemen's other less powerful lights. At this power level a loss of 500 lumens would hardly be detectable as long as it was gradual and for most situations we're probably better served by the additional runtime we get from the degraded output's lower current requirements. Would be nice though if these more powerful lights had adjustable preset levels like the Gloworm CX so we could pick the output level we want.
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Another Ravemen lights under development ?

Spotted this on one of their report paper.










Should be take grain of salt, at this time of writing this so far we only have PR2400 released. 
At least, we have a reference for ballpark regarding future upcoming model.

Somehow Ravemen setting the highest bar on PR4000, wondering if this would self contained or external battery pack. No Ravemen lights with external battery pack so far. But I am eyeing for either PR1800/PR2000 if they managed to pack into compact package and good value.


----------



## A.Argo (6 mo ago)

My experience with ravemen PR1600 is good, good cut off beam, but LEDs have an annoying greenish tint and an annoying PMW is visible at lower levels or when the flashlight is running low.
Are these aspects also visible on the pr2400?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Another Ravemen lights under development ?
> 
> Spotted this on one of their report paper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the headsup! Hoping to see one of these output variations for a good deal on Aliexpress similar to the great PR800 variant N900 deal from a coiuple of years ago.




zapotec said:


> Somehow Ravemen setting the highest bar on PR4000, wondering if this would self contained or external battery pack. No Ravemen lights with external battery pack so far.


Wishful thinking that I've seen discussed in the past. Seemed more probable a few years ago but with the increased popularity and capability of self-contained I'm guessing this won't happen (hopefully I'm wrong).
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> After about a week testing this light, here's some update about PR2400 :
> 
> *Under $200 bracket quality head light*
> I am bought PR2400 $224 SGD (roughly $165 USD) and overall, I am very pleased by PR2400 so far.
> ...


After having the PR2400 for about a year now I'd love to hear an update of your opinion of this light. Sadly I've not had any further communication from Ravemen and US availability is non-existent so doubtful I'll be getting one for testing.
Mole


----------

